# Volkswagen Golf Cup 2015 - Sebastian Arriola



## SebasVWCC52 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi guys, my name is Sebastian Arriola and i will be racing this year in the Volkswagen Golf Cup in Europe! I want to share all my adventures with you guys, and made a thread in the motorsport area. Here is the link to the original post. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7117292-Volkswagen-Golf-Cup-2015-Sebastian-Arriola

This is the car I will be racing! Such a beauty! 



Thank you all for your support!


----------



## SebasVWCC52 (Jan 15, 2015)

Here is a really cool video showing the transformation of the Golg GTI we will be using in the VWGC.


----------



## SebasVWCC52 (Jan 15, 2015)

The VWGC Golf GTI is equipped with Push-to-Pass system. This electronically activated system adds 50HP for 10 seconds, for a total of 310HP. It is activated via a button on the steering wheel. On the rear-side windows, we find LED screens which show how many Push-to-Pass are available. On the windshield, there is a blue LED light that lights up when the system is activated. This allows you to see when the car behind is using the system so you can respond. :thumbup: It can only be used a limited amount of times, usually 14 per race.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

neat car, first thing i would do is break that Push-to-Pass button it sounds fun!


----------



## juragan (Apr 15, 2015)

look great


----------



## SebasVWCC52 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello everyone! Thank you very much for your support! 

This weekend we have the first round of the championship in Oschersleben, Germany! The races will be transmitted online and I will put the link when I have it  Both races are Sunday. 1st race is at 12pm and 2nd race is at 17pm local time. 

Here are some photos of our test at Slovakiaring :thumbup:


----------



## 87412 (Dec 24, 2014)

Any update about the broadcast? Or recording now I guess...


----------



## SebasVWCC52 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Oschersleben Round 1*

Hello everyone. Thank you very much for your support! I am sorry that it took me this long to update the information. 

So, Round 1 at Oschersleben is over. It was a tough weekend for me. I qualified 13th because of some driving problems on my side. I was taking the wrong line at some corners at the track and cost me the qualifying. 

Race 1 was good, I did some overtakes and finished in P9. This championship is really tough, there are some drivers with great talent and experience. It really is vital to qualify in the front row if you want any chance to win the race. 
I corrected my mistakes and my pace on the track was much better than in qualifying. In Race 2, I finished on P10. 

I learned a lot about the car on this weekend and I am really positive about the coming races. 

Next race is on Slovakiaring, Slovakia, on June 19-21. 

Here you can watch the footage from qualifying and both races. http://volkswagengolfcup.pl/en/index.php/category/video/

And this is my onboard for the second race. Unfortunately I dont have footage for the first race. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN5idrpO7YA

Any suggestions or tips of advice is greatly appreciated! 

Thank you and cheers!


----------



## SebasVWCC52 (Jan 15, 2015)

*VWGC Round 2 - Slovakiaring*

Hello everyone! We just finished the second round of the 2015 Volkswagen Golf Cup. This time we raced at Slovakiaring, Slovakia. 

Again I was slow at qualyfying, finishing 10th place, 0.8 sec behind the leader. 

1st race was really bad because I did a bad strategy with the Push-to-Pass. I used to many on the first laps and climbed to the 6th place. Then on the last 2 laps I was out of Push-to-Pass and lost positions and finished 10th place. 

2nd race I did a better strategy with the P2P and I managed to climb 1 position to finish 9th. Regardless that this was not the result we wanted, I climbed to the 8th place overall in the championship. 

Here are some photos, and please if you have any questions, feel free to ask! 

Next round is on Lausitzring, Germany from the 3rd to the 5th of July. 



 With WTCC Champion Jose Maria ''Pechito'' Lopez. 











 With Forum User @alejoms , who is my team mate. 







 Forum user @alejoms and me, in SlovakiaRing


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool! You're living the dream my friend. I would love to be behind that wheel. Good luck to you in the championship, I'm sure you'll improve as you go on. Keep us updated!


----------



## vwRabbitvw (Apr 24, 2011)

No doubt! Golf racing cars are some of best looking cars. I love their stance. :thumbup:

I would love to blast a racing Golf on the track even if it was just for one lap :laugh:

-Cheers! :wave:


----------



## Sean mk6 (Dec 11, 2015)

Just curious, OP....... that steering wheel looks like its going crazy under heavy braking, what are you allowed to run for front control arm bushings? Not sure if that would take all that play away but it would have to help having a stiffer rubber or solid bushing, I could be completely wrong though 

Car looks amazing, awesome to watch it in car. Must be very hard to gain a position unless the person in front makes a mistake...


----------



## grandturismo (May 9, 2013)

Great pics and videos Sebastian, thanks for sharing. Hopefully you'll keep us updated this season.


----------



## L8brker (Jan 11, 2004)

*Vw golf cup*

Where can I get a Vw golf cup window decal ( sticker ) about 4 or 5 inches long


----------



## SW2 Tuning (Nov 17, 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pinky12 (Mar 15, 2016)

i LOVE track racing!


----------

